
Next-Gen Under-the-Display Touch ID Could Use an Array of Pin Hole Cameras - jonbaer
https://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2019/05/next-gen-under-the-display-touch-id-could-use-an-array-of-pin-hole-cameras-to-capture-biometric-data.html
======
user16030
Another thing that is advertised as privacy protecting but will inevitably be
abused as usual. And then, when inquired, abusers will say: ops, sorry, by
bad. And now that Apple already made it remotely possible, even if Apple don't
produce it, some other privacy protecting company will. And because
governments all around the world have dreamed with all this privacy abusing
devices for years, and ordinary people are shamelessly being misleading,
nothing will truly change and business will go as usually.

